# First handgun, suggestions



## Inkoms (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey everyone, I was hoping I could get some educated suggestions for my first gun. I'm looking for something simple. All I want to do is shoot at the range so no significant safety features are necessary since I don't even plan on having ammo unless I'm at the range let alone have the gun loaded any other time then when I'm shooting. I was looking for a 9mm that is of decent size. I have fired a 9mm and feal fairly comfortable with the recoil for learning to shoot and the smaller guns I have held feel pretty uncomfortable in my hands. I'm hoping for something durable and simple that I can learn all the mechanics of. If I could get some suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I'm looking to spend a fortune on my first gun but I'm not shy about spending some money either. At a glance I have noticed quite a few that were around 300-600 and that is a price range I am comfortable with

I do plan on going to a shop to make my purchase since I want to be sure I'm comfortable with it but as with all salesman, they are going to want to make the sake and I'd rather have an idea of what I'm looking at rather then being force fed information.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

with that price range and what you are going to use it for, there are hundreds of guns. If i were you i would go into a gun shop and start talking to someone there and tell them basically what you wrote here. Let them know from the get go that you are not buying today though and are merely getting a feel for what you want. Any good gun shop will still be more than willing to help you out and show you plenty of guns. Also, do not say i have 600 to spend, start at like 300 and ask to see a few guns, than move up in price range and so on. 

IMHO I would not spend $600 on a gun that i will only be using at the range, every now and than. but thats up to you.

every manufacturer makes a 9mm in the price range you have so it really comes down to feel and comfort of the gun...


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There are many very good handguns in the 9mm variety and the price point you are looking at. Good luck with your purchase and be safe with your new gun. Learning to use the gun you have is as if not more important then the gun you buy. So many manufactures make good 9mms. Stay away from the cheap built or shotty looking ones. If it is made in Florida or has Point for the second word I would steer clear. You will get many suggestions on the internet, some actually based on fact and experiance. My experianced suggestion is also very biased as i do have a personal favorite. It is not everyones and my shooting buddies who do not use my brand are equally loyal to their guns. I just know if I were to buy a gun for say my second sons first gun....I would get him a CZ75B and thats what he would get. 2 yrs ago I bought my first son a gun and I bought him the gun he wanted a Ruger SR9. I liked it so I bought another for myself.

Many factors to consider....many options to choose. Stay with a good name and a company with good CS dept just in case.

Good Luck

RCG


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

See what feels good in your hand, and base your desicion from there. My first gun is a Beretta 92 fs.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

recoilguy said:


> If it is made in Florida or has Point for the second word I would steer clear. You will get many suggestions on the internet, RCG


oh come one the Point ones aren't bad. I have one and will recommend it to anyone looking for a gun at that price point, now seeing how the OP has a higher price points it makes no sense to reccomend a hi point..

Im not trying to take over the OP thread with a "my gun is better, argument" I just don't think it is fair to automatically steer him/her away from a certain gun

But I agree there are way too many good ones out there to be had for $600 or less..


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome Imkons: When you get into this gun stuff this is what happens. You see something you like shoots well feels good and you buy it. Now you think you have what you want and you may be right , at least for now. Somewhere down the line you will see something else and the same thing happens. I know because I have been doing this for about 65 years. I will never quit doing this because I am addicted and I like it.


----------



## XenaWarriorCat (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow... interesting entry criteria. Range gun means nice sights and long barrel.

The Beretta 92fs is probably the cat-daddy under $600. Respected as quality by everyone, I'd say.
The Taurus PT92, a less costly and arguably improved version of the Beretta, is well regarded by it's owners even as other Taurus products crap out.
... but the list could go on for days. Practically every pistol maker sells a 9mm and most of them in multiple models.

I like the above advice. Find a dealer and tell him your interest but not your budget. Ask back here if you doubt the quality of the pistols he recommends.

Q: why pop for a 9mm when a .22lr target/hunting gun is a way less expensive to shoot and, in a lot of ways, easier to learn on and more fun to fire? I'm not knocking things that go "BOOM!" but what takes you right to a 9mm, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Inkoms (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow I wasn't expecting so many responses so fast. Thanks for all the input guys. See I plan on eventually buying a larger caliber once I find my place with things. The first gun is purely for practicing and finding what I really want. I actually had someone at my work suggest getting a used gun seeing as my objective getting one solely for practice and investing more into my future gun purchases. What do you guys think of used guns and what would you recommend I should really be looking to spend on both new and used? Would it be safe to say around $200, probably less would fetch a suitable gun for what I'm looking for?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

SonnyMorales said:


> oh come one the Point ones aren't bad. I have one and will recommend it to anyone looking for a gun at that price point, now seeing how the OP has a higher price points it makes no sense to reccomend a hi point..
> 
> Im not trying to take over the OP thread with a "my gun is better, argument" I just don't think it is fair to automatically steer him/her away from a certain gun
> 
> But I agree there are way too many good ones out there to be had for $600 or less..


I never said for anyone else to steer clear I said *I *would steer clear. My point wasn't to get a Point guy to chime in it was to show that there are many opinions on the web and this is mine. Take it as an opinion. I will attempt to be clearer if I post like this again. Sorry Sonny.

Inkoms.................$200 is not a reasonable amount to spend and expect to get a quality handgun..........even used.

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> .....Stay away from the cheap built or shotty looking ones. If it is made in Florida or has Point for the second word I would steer clear.....


i could not agree more... and while i do have a few pet guns on my "stay away, far far away" list, i shall expound on your suggestion .... the cz/tz 75 platform is ALWAYS on my great gun list. capacity, ergo, quality.... and since its not a carry piece, the size and weight isnt a concern unless you are a smaller person. +1 on what rcg said


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

recoilguy said:


> I never said for anyone else to steer clear I said *I *would steer clear. My point wasn't to get a Point guy to chime in it was to show that there are many opinions on the web and this is mine. Take it as an opinion. I will attempt to be clearer if I post like this again. Sorry Sonny.
> 
> Inkoms.................$200 is not a reasonable amount to spend and expect to get a quality handgun..........even used.
> 
> RCG


no apologies needed, we are both trying to say the same thing to the op, take opinions you get here or on any site with a grain of salt.



> Would it be safe to say around $200, probably less would fetch a suitable gun for what I'm looking for?


Now this is were my above post comes into play, as well as recoil's post...If you were in my shop and said you wanted to spend in the area of $200, i would recommend the Hi Point C9 (please refrain from bashing on this thread)..It is cost effective, would be bought new at that price, great shooting gun (and yes i own and shoot one) and warranty and customer service is top notch with them.

for what you are looking to do with it, it would work great, assuming you only had $200... If you didnt mind spending $600 on a gun than i would steer you towards the Glocks, S&W, Rugers, etc...

Just keep in mind, just cause you spend more doesn't mean you get more and vice versa

there is also a sticky on here to a good site were you can compare guns side by side, i find it very useful..(sorry dont have the link)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

SonnyMorales said:


> ...If you were in my shop and said you wanted to spend in the area of $200, i would recommend the Hi Point C9 ......


back when i had a shop i used to sell grendels to fill the same gap... an entry level, low cost gun that was better than making no sale at all..... never felt good about it tho, still wouldnt.... better to save up and buy a used , quality gun than a mediocre gun new .


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> back when i had a shop i used to sell grendels to fill the same gap... an entry level, low cost gun that was better than making no sale at all..... never felt good about it tho, still wouldnt.... better to save up and buy a used , quality gun than a mediocre gun new .


Its not to just make the sale, its to meet the customers needs. Like i said it all depends how much he is wanting to spend..It started out at 3-6 than went to around 2..


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

SonnyMorales said:


> Its not to just make the sale, its to meet the customers needs...


right


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

XenaWarriorCat said:


> Q: why pop for a 9mm when a .22lr target/hunting gun is a way less expensive to shoot and, in a lot of ways, easier to learn on and more fun to fire? I'm not knocking things that go "BOOM!" but what takes you right to a 9mm, if you don't mind me asking?


This was my first reaction.How much shooting experience do you have?If you are just starting,a good 22 is the wisest choice.Actually,everyone should have a 22 whether it's a handgun or rifle.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I guess, no matter what other's opinions are, new shooters must go through the "shooting" pains, like the rest of us probably did. If I could give any advice at all, it's save your money, and buy a quality firearm....it's so worth it in the long run. You can eliminate the early problems that people can have with certain(ahem) firearms.


----------



## Inkoms (Aug 21, 2012)

Alright so initially I was planning on spending about 500 give or take but of course if I can get good quality gun for less money, why not ya know. I'll check out that High Point and I was actually going to check out the glock 17 and glock 34. I just wanted to have an idea when I go in so I don't look completely stupid. I noticed it here where one of you sold a gun just to make the sale. I'd rather be told to save my money if there are no quality guns for that price instead of settling but I understand it's a business. If I spend some money, I want it to be decent, I'm putting out bare minimum, I just want it to work.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

hmmm..i thought i had responded to this, but must have not submitted it or it got deleted 

Anyways, ill make this one shorter, you really cant go wrong with a glock. simple well made dependable gun, and you should be able to find a used one under 5..

I will say, dont worry about looking stupid, the only stupid people are the ones who don't ask the questions to educate themselves and think they know it already..ask away!!! thats what employees are there for!! once you walk into any gun shop, you will notice how many 9mm there are and why its hard to give an answer to your general question.

Grab them, hold them and if you can fire them, thats the only way you'll know if you like it.. Just like a car you don't just buy what your neighbor has, you buy what fits your needs and you are comfortable with, and IMHO just like in the car industry, most every gun manufacturer makes a good gun now a days...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

rex said:


> How much shooting experience do you have?.


Please answer this honestly.The Hi Point is basically a Yugo,if you remember those cars,don't waste the money.The Glock would work but isn't a beggining gun,you said you were wanting to learn to step into a larger caliber.The 9 is wimpy,but it recoils.You may shoot it fine,but the chances of learning trigger control can be compromised over learning on a non recoiling round as the 22 is.The recoilers can set in a flinch,and you can shoot that gun fine when your flinch settles in,but pick up something else and you'll group off every time.You don't now you're flinching unless you test for it either.Get a good 22 for $3-400 and buy a few bricks of ammo,they're a bargain compared to 9s.Get that trigger finger and hold ingrained and then grab a 9,the learning will go much quicker.As I said,having a 22 around should be a requirement anyway.


----------



## Inkoms (Aug 21, 2012)

In case anyone was wondering, I went out to a couple shops this weekend and found a shop with a range that seemed to have significantly more knowledgeable and pleasant employees. Showed me some stuff, let me rent for free and I ultimately decided on the Gen4 Glock 23. Felt comfortable and sturdy, fired nice and I was fairly accurate with it. Grouping was very close and on point. I appreciate all the help and think I'll be sticking around these boards.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

nice choice on the gun..as long as you like it and it felt right and shot good for you than you made the correct choice.. did you buy new or used?


----------



## Inkoms (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought it new. It came down to either Gen3, Gen3 w/ night sights, or Gen4. Gen4 felt more comfortable in my hands and I figured if I was putting out the money anyway, might as well get it new.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

did you try the other grip sizes on the gen 4? nice choice by the way


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Enjoy your Glock!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Inkoms said:


> Alright so initially I was planning on spending about 500 give or take but of course if I can get good quality gun for less money, why not ya know. I'll check out that High Point and I was actually going to check out the glock 17 and glock 34. I just wanted to have an idea when I go in so I don't look completely stupid. I noticed it here where one of you sold a gun just to make the sale. I'd rather be told to save my money if there are no quality guns for that price instead of settling but I understand it's a business. If I spend some money, I want it to be decent, I'm putting out bare minimum, I just want it to work.


forget the hi point - that is not what you are looking for
my choices would be the glock 17 or 34 or the Beretta 92FS
these two brands are the most tested , most reliable and the glock 34 is perhaps the most accurate and has a lighter trigger pull as it is used in a lot of national competitions


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

I recommend the Ruger SR9 or the Beretta Px4 Storm in whichever size you are most comfortable with. Both guns are great and average priced.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

It's funny how whenever I hear the brand Hi-Point I suddenly puke in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## DesignBizProf (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree. Skip the High Point and similar. Go for a Smith & Wesson M&P fullsize, CZ 75, Glock, Beretta or similar. I like to choose guns that are accepted by law enforcement or military as they must pass rigourous testing to be accepted.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

DesignBizProf said:


> I agree. Skip the High Point and similar. Go for a Smith & Wesson M&P fullsize, CZ 75, Glock, Beretta or similar. I like to choose guns that are accepted by law enforcement or military as they must pass rigourous testing to be accepted.


not to start an argument or anything, Im just wondering if you pick your cars the same way?

I just dis like the comparison of "i buy it cause its what LEO or military uses"..just isnt practical when it comes to someones first gun purchase..

Not saying anything against the guns you listed, as they are all great, but you could have left out the last sentence 

Like I said, not bashing on you just stating an observation..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Like I said......


berettabone said:


> I guess, no matter what other's opinions are, new shooters must go through the "shooting" pains, like the rest of us probably did. If I could give any advice at all, it's save your money, and buy a quality firearm....it's so worth it in the long run. You can eliminate the early problems that people can have with certain(ahem) firearms.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Inkoms said:


> Hey everyone, I was hoping I could get some educated suggestions for my first gun. I'm looking for something simple. All I want to do is shoot at the range so no significant safety features are necessary since I don't even plan on having ammo unless I'm at the range let alone have the gun loaded any other time then when I'm shooting. I was looking for a 9mm that is of decent size. I have fired a 9mm and feal fairly comfortable with the recoil for learning to shoot and the smaller guns I have held feel pretty uncomfortable in my hands. I'm hoping for something durable and simple that I can learn all the mechanics of. If I could get some suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated. Also, I'm looking to spend a fortune on my first gun but I'm not shy about spending some money either. At a glance I have noticed quite a few that were around 300-600 and that is a price range I am comfortable with. I do plan on going to a shop to make my purchase since I want to be sure I'm comfortable with it but as with all salesman, they are going to want to make the sake and I'd rather have an idea of what I'm looking at rather then being force fed information.


Hi Inkoms. First allow me to welcome you to this wonderful and fulfilling sport. Shooting is very rewarding. Not to mention that your skills in this endeavor may save your buns some day (but don't get paranoid about that).

There is a plethora of excellent choices in todays market. You really can't go wrong, if you do your homework. Don't just rush out and buy a gun. Take maybe a month and do your homework. Before you buy anything, go to youtube and do a search on any gun you're interested in. You will find a ton of excellent gun review videos there. But I warn you, watching these gun videos can become addictive. It is for me. I spend hundreds of hours watching these vids. But that's just me. Don't get caught up with caliber or firepower, or knockdown power. Buy something you can afford to practice with *A LOT*, like a 9MM. If practice ammo cost is no problem, get what ever caliber you can comfortable shoot well and quickly. Practice is the key. If you're not shooting a couple hundred rounds each month, you'll never become proficient with a handgun. And using a handgun for self defense entails a lot more than just target shooting. But that's where you start. Don't let anyone talk you into anything. Do your homework and get what *YOU* want/like. Do the youtube thing. That's what I do before I buy any gun.

Let me dispell one myth for you. Using todays modern, state-of-the-art, self defense ammo, the 9MM, 357 Sig, 40S&W, and 45ACP all perform to approximately the same level. They all get the job done with authority. *One is not superior to the others* as they are all loaded to FBI ballistic test protocols. Minimum of 12" and maximum of 18" of penetration. Manufactures load to just over the minimums as evidenced in the below chart. A 9MM would be an excellent choice for your first handgun. There are probably more 9's manufactured then all other calibers combined. 9MM practice ammo is relatively cheap at $10 a box (shop around and check the internet), compared to other calibers.

Don't think an auto is your only choice. There are many fine revolvers in todays market. A revolver is much simpler to use then an auto. Both autos and revolvers are appropriate for CCW and home defense. I have and shoot both extensively. I have lots of guns. I have a shooting range on my property. I reload and cast my own bullets. I shoot more in a week than most people shoot in a year. *I shoot A LOT !* My favorite gun is always the one I just finished shooting. For CCW and home defense I use a Ruger SR40C. But that doesn't mean you should run out and get one. If someone recommends a gun to you, do a search for it on youtube. Take some time to educate yourself about guns. If you have a family, get them involved to. It's fun!

Enjoy the journey, happy shooting and be safe.

Semper Fi !

Don <><










Don <><


----------



## Inkoms (Aug 21, 2012)

I did try out the the extra grip expansions the gen4 came with. I actually ended up sticking with no expansion since it became a little harder to hit the magazine release however they did work very well. You can definitely feel a significant difference and it does help if you have larger hands. 

I appreciate all of the continued support but just in case some haven't noticed I did make a purchase. I felt a little more comfortable with the .40 and the slight increase in recoil over the 9mm if that makes sense. It just felt that with the added increase in power, I'm more able to control it since I can feel it in more in my hands.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

genesis - you are wrong on the production numbers
by the ATF data: 
in 2010 there were 630,217 9mm pistols sold compared to a total of semi auto pistols sold of 2,258,450 
for the last 10 years: 3,188,102 9mm pistols sold compared to a total of semi auto pistols sold of 10,811,161


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

hideit said:


> genesis - you are wrong on the production numbers by the ATF data: in 2010 there were 630,217 9mm pistols sold compared to a total of semi auto pistols sold of 2,258,450 for the last 10 years: 3,188,102 9mm pistols sold compared to a total of semi auto pistols sold of 10,811,161


OK. I stand corrected. Thanks Hideit.

Wait a minute. That's only US data. I think world wide, the 9 would be king. What do you think Hideit.

Don <><


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ATF data, provided by shootingindustry.com, only provides data for sales in the usa. 
they also provided data by country imports to the usa, but it isn't provided by caliber or manufacturer
1,688,307 handguns were imported to the USA from all foreign countries in 2011, 1,732,719 in 2010.
about 500,000 of that number is Austria - i assume Glock


----------

